# Girl vs Boy



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

I have been wondering, I don't know why, about the differences between owning a boy maltese and a girl maltese. I've owned boy and girl greyhounds and boy and girl IGs, and really, in these breeds, the boys are more calm and loving than the females.

However, it seems it would be a little different with the maltese because of the hair. Do you guys who own little boys have problems with the little boys messing up their hair when they go to the bathroom? Are little boys more laid back and loving than little girls? I can't imagine a pup more loving than Elizabeth, but she is a little high strung. Are there any other differences that you guys have notices?

Just a query...


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

In Zooey and my foster Malts (some mixed with poodle, Bichon, Lhasa, etc.), I've noticed that the girls are more loving, but also more needy and definitely more controlling of people and other dogs. The boys are very sweet, but more laid-back and easy to be around. That's my experience


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I love having a male. He is the sweetest, lovingest little boy. He is very calm...not shaky at all. That was one of the things I looked for in a puppy. I wanted a dog that was secure of himself and when I held him in my arms, I knew he was for me. As far as messing up his coat, he doesn't. He's pad trained at home and he goes out. He squats on the pads and lifts his leg outside. I keep his undercarriage shaved pretty short and also shave his privates kind of pointed so that it's a wick for when he pees. He never marks at home. After pet sitting for a male Maltese I was sold on having a boy. Oh and he has some very cute clothes too.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Since Lady was a rescue and I got Bailey at 12 weeks, comparing the two in personality is like apples and oranges. I will say that Bailey is the happiest and most social little guy I have ever seen.

I had hesitations about getting a boy because of hygiene, but I am amazed how clean Bailey is. He lifts his leg and except for one shirt that is a little too long, I have never had a problem with him peeing on himself. Poor Lady was forever peeing on her feet when her hair got a little longer. Bailey is also 100% housebroken.

And I agree with Sue. They have some really cute clothes for boys! Now that Bailey has finishing growing I can't stop buying him clothes. If I keep this up he is going to have a wardrobe that will put Lady's to shame!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I have one of each, and I struggle to compare by gender because their personalities are so different!
As to Harley’s cleanliness, if the hair on his privates is a bit too long, it does tend to stain a little, so I try to keep the hair as short as I can there. He is a leg lifter and to my knowledge has never squirted himself ... however I cant say the same for poor Dakota, if Harley is not paying attention & she walks to close to him, he has on occasion squirted her without realising!! :w00t::blush:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have one boy and three girls. Two of my girls are very cuddly the third, not so much. My little boy is a momma's boy and very loving, he is also somewhat laid back. I absolutely adore my little boy, but then I adore my girls too.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I only have a girl maltese, and although I love her to death, she can be a bit of a sassy pants. One minute she is thrilled to see me and follows me everywhere, next she runs away from me when I try to pick her up. And she knows when I am playing and when I'm not. Oh, I just love my little sassy pants


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I think every Maltese, whether boy or girl, will have their own little special loving personality. I love both. 

Mia sleeps across my chest at night :wub: I don't think I could sleep without her doing that.

Leo, God love him, he is a complete Mommy's boy, tinklels like a girl, (I just think he followed Mia's lead in that area, and honest to anything, which is amazing has never had an accident and comes to me, whenever he has something on his mind.

As far as marking, Mia is my marker, if she likes a bed, she marks it and claims it as her own, and off it goes to the washer.

I do have both Mia and Leo, and now Ana in a shorter cut. I've never had a problem with my boys, getting more stained in that area.

It truly does depend on the babies personality, whether boy or girl.

With that said, I wil never not have a boy Maltese. I have had two, my dear Leo, and my Flakey (RIP). 

Ana is a little kissing machine, and is a complete hoot.

Leo is a complete hoot. 

All 3 do have their own special personality, and I think that would apply to any Malt.

But as I said, I will never not have a boy maltese, they are just as loving as the girls, as special as the girls, but I have such a weakness for Malts in general, but I do admit, having a boy, to me, is just so precious, as is having a girl. 

Leo completely marches to his own drum :wub: and Flakey, who came from a puppy mill, and even with all his difficutlies, he was such a special loving boy. 

I truly like the combination of having a boy and girl. 

Each baby, in my opinion truly does have their own personality. My dear sweet Kara (RIP), had the most darling loving personality.

When I get up, the girls are the first to follow me, then eventually, Leo will get up and follow me as well.

But this Mommy will never not have a boy Maltese :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

When Milo was younger he did pee on the hair on his belly but now he lifts his leg and it's all fine 
Milo is always on the go - he always has to be seeing what people are doing and patrol the house and garden


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

allheart said:


> I truly like the combination of having a boy and girl.


I like this too. If there is two at my place, it gotta be a girl and a boy. 

If i was to have only one, I have to admit that I lean more to boys. I tend to click quicker with them. I came across more moody hirls and no moody boys (so far). Having said that, it depends on the pup's personality at the end of the day, regardless of gender.

As for boys messing their hair, I don't notice that with Snowy. Afterall, he is on puppy cut 95% of the time


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I have only had male pups and find them very very loving. Obi is very clean- he squats when he pees outdoors and now is trained to ring a bell to go outside. I do a feet/booty check after coming back inside so that both are clean . I would say that I'd be open to a female pup after reading here how wonderful they can be too  I think it's definitely the individual that makes a difference


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy is my first fluff and she is very loving. And because of her sweet personality, I will never own a boy....it will be girls only for me. :wub:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

My Rocky is a sweetheart. He is so loving and gentle with me and will rough house with his dad  I will always have at least one boy, but someday I may also add a little girl to the family.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

My first Malt was a boy and he was sweet and loving and very clean. I now have 3 girls, and all of them are cuddly, sweet, and all 3 love to be in my lap together. I will say that my girls are prissy and I love that.:wub:


----------

